
Show HN: Unit Testing an Express.js Middleware with Sinon and Mocha - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/express-middleware-sinon
======
alexellisuk
This is a really practical worked example of using Sinon to test a middleware.
If you want to get started... give this a read and let me know what you think.

